# Lambs Quarters



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Lambs Quarters - Chenopodium album is finally coming up. I’ve been waiting all spring! I love it as a salad. Sadly I’m going to have to wait just a little longer.

Xanthium strumarium – cocklebur also grows here, not edible. When it first comes up it looks almost identical to lambs quarters, even with a white crown. As cocklebur gets a little taller (4 or 5 inches) it loses the white crown and its leaves change shape.

So, I always wait until lambs quarter gets a little taller before I enjoy it, just to be safe.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yum, what a tasty plant, one of my favorites, along with Nettles.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Lambs Quarter = Boy Scout salad!


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Love it as fresh pot greens when just a bit taller.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I love it sauteed in the skillet with a little olive oil. Tastes wonderful!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

I just LOVE lambsquarter - easiest 'weed' to pull in the garden and tastes so good!! I would dry it and store to toss in soups and stews as well.


----------

